

Ajaxplorer better than Owncloud as personal storage - httpteapot
http://ajaxplorer.info/

======
mindstab
no windows, linux or macos client? only web based? Then no, Owncloud has
desktop apps. Therefor for many cases it's not just better but still the only
contender. Dropbox's ubiquity sets a high bar.

